# head boat at kent narrow



## nicefishman (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi, 

Does Any1 has a report with SHIRLEY B III or Island queen ?

Thinking doing some head boat fishing next weekend. 

Thanks !


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

2 early!!
i would go after july 10.
also check out the "Fishing Lady" while you are there!!!!!!!!!:fishing:


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

I have gone out on both the Shirley B III (several times) and the Fishing Lady (once was too many).

Capt MontroWright and his son operate an excellent boat and will take you to find fish. He doesn't pack the boat to tight so there is lots of room to finish.

A cpl of weeks ago I went out on the Fishing Lady, First he packed the boat way to tight. we were elbow to elbow which was distressing as my 10yr old son was with me on his first trip. There were unneccessary line tangles and it was just uncomfortable. Then he left late and came back early. The trip was supposed to be 7-3, but by 2:30 I was back in my truck heading home. I will never get on that boat again.


----------



## nicefishman (Jun 26, 2007)

sorry about your bad experience with fiishing lady. Went out with island queen last week and caught full cooler of spot and perch. The spot is between 8 ~ 9 inch and perch is 7~ 10 inch. WAIT FOR another 2- 3 weeks they will become JUMBO SPOT!!!

Regards,


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

It's not a problem, live and learn I say. Sounds like you had a good day on the "Island Queen". I will go out on the Shirley B III any day. Next week we are going out on the "Lady "Hooker" out of Chesepeake Beach next week as I have heard the Jumbos are down in the lower bay. Hopefully a cooler full of hard heads and spot are in my future.


----------

